# Finally did it! (tattoo)



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My first tat, needless to say I ain't scared of the flu shot anymore 









Anyone update their tats? well then lemee see! Alice??


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Man it that a show line German Shepherd?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll tell Josie you said that!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

oh and btw it's only halfway done, it may become a show line


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL it is a long hair show line.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll name him Fabio!


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Might be time to finally start doing those push ups and lay off the snacks too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I never was into tats but I do appreciate good art. Like it!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> My first tat, needless to say I ain't scared of the flu shot anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gheez :lol: show a tat once and they remember your name forever!

Nice looking tat you got there Fiasal. What are you going to add to it? No updates on mine.. To many surgeries to get around to it and they will only get cut up so its a waste of money.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

One sitting? How long did it take? Shoulda tattooed a ball on a rope there for teaching focused heeling lol

The important thing to remember, is soon you'll be tempted to get another, and anther. If you don't stay disciplined, you'll wake up one day with full sleeves, your whole back done, and realize you have an appointment for a face tattoo.

I have one, it's just a simple USMC EGA on my back. I've almost got others, 20 times or so but no new ones yet.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Gheez :lol: show a tat once and they remember your name forever!
> 
> Nice looking tat you got there Fiasal. What are you going to add to it? No updates on mine.. To many surgeries to get around to it and they will only get cut up so its a waste of money.


Sorry to hear about the surgeries, hope they fix you up good and no more cutting (then you can get more tats) 

The dragon wraps around arm and ends up on back, we only did the front part in this session. The thing is sore!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> One sitting? How long did it take? Shoulda tattooed a ball on a rope there for teaching focused heeling lol
> 
> The important thing to remember, is soon you'll be tempted to get another, and anther. If you don't stay disciplined, you'll wake up one day with full sleeves, your whole back done, and realize you have an appointment for a face tattoo.
> 
> I have one, it's just a simple USMC EGA on my back. I've almost got others, 20 times or so but no new ones yet.


Yes one sitting about 2.5 hours. You don't need a ball on rope for focussed heeling, just have dog focus on your shoulder! 
I go back in 2 weeks to do the 2nd half, should take another 2-3 hours.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

make sure you tip well!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous, Faisal. I hope you will post another picture after your next sitting so we can see the finished product. Can you say what made you choose that piece or is that too personal a question?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> make sure you tip well!


Oh yes I did! The thing looks 10 times better after 24 hours already


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Maybe you could have pixeled out the man nipple a bit so I didnt have to squint my eyes when looking at the pic.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I think it's gorgeous, Faisal. I hope you will post another picture after your next sitting so we can see the finished product. Can you say what made you choose that piece or is that too personal a question?


Being that it is a Dragon its no doubt something to do with a women in his life.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks pretty good. Maybe you could have pixeled out the man nipple a bit so I didnt have to squint my eyes when looking at the pic.


Disclaimer for Chris "Staring at man nipples for 4 hours or more can cause serious damage to your eyesight".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Disclaimer for Chris "Staring at man nipples for 4 hours or more can cause serious damage to your eyesight".



Self inflicted! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW, did you know that you have a Japanese dragon? It's the three toes. The Chinese dragon has five toes and the Korean dragon has four. .......Honest!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob, you mean he's got a Geisha? Wow!!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Been almost 48 hours and pain/swelling gone!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Bob, you mean he's got a Geisha? Wow!!


Geisha no way, Maiko now you're talking.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Geisha no way, Maiko now you're talking.



Only an apprentice?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Not so simple Bob san. The selection criteria and training is held to a much higher standard if going the Maiko route.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You got me on that one. I always thought of the Maiko as the first step to becoming a Geisha.
Gonna have to do some reading on that! ;-)


----------

